# PGP sous Mac Os X



## trajan (18 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite savoir quelle serait la meilleure version pour utiliser PGP sous MAc Os X (pas la version béta)

Si certaines personnes l'utilise .. y a t il des conseils particuliers à connaître ? des éventuels bug, la manip exacte si il faut intégrer la rustique de francisation .. etc

Merci de vos réponses


Peace

Et Faites Tourner !


----------



## Steuph' (19 Juin 2002)

http://macgpg.sourceforge.net/

ce site offre la derniere version de gpg, l'implementation llibre de PGP. Les outils pour OS X sont bons, avec notemment une intégration au panneau de preferences systeme.


----------

